# 91 Octane Ethanol-Free



## rickwhoo (Sep 18, 2017)

Can I use 91 octane Ethanol Free gas for my snow blower? My local gas station sells it for $3.25 a gal.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## rickwhoo (Sep 18, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Yes.


I know the lack of ethanol is better but I was only worried about the higher octane. Thanks


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Some of our machines don't do well on the high octane. Some do just fine, give it a shot.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't know where you're from but $3.25 / gallon is a great price. My local small engine equipment store sells ethanol free 94 octane for $10 / quart or $30 / gallon. At that price I'd want to drink it.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

rickwhoo said:


> Can I use 91 octane Ethanol Free gas for my snow blower? My local gas station sells it for $3.25 a gal.


Using it for the first time this year on both my single stage and two stage blowers - no problems at all!


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

You sure can. 91 octane is the only way for me to get fuel without ethanol. That's the fuel I use in all my equipment, except my cars & truck (lawn tractor, lawn mower, weed eater, snow blower, chainsaw). From everything I read over the years about ethanol in small carbureted engines that get to sit a lot, I think it's better to be safe than sorry. I don't use that much fuel in my non-vehicle applications so the price penalty doesn't really matter.

I started out with a 20L jug, but found out it took quite a long time to use it all and it was not easy to handle. I found an unused 10L jug in my inlaws' shed and they gave it to me. Easier to handle and the fuel gets refreshed more often. I still use Stabil though, just to be safe. Especially in the winter when the blower is the only use for that fuel, it depletes slowly.

If the only way to get ethanol free fuel was Trufuel, that would be another story as the cost would be prohibitive.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

91 octane should not hurt anything. sure beats buying that overpriced tru fuel. wish there was a pump that sold it in my area


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Been using 91 0E for a few years now. Snowblowers, lawn mower, lawn tractor, two chainsaws and a an el cheapo leaf blower all like it. $3.25 is a good price...at the moment.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I use Shell V Power 91 Octane in my power equipment and it has performed well.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I use 91 with Stabil/Seafoam as well .... never had any issues.


----------



## 1032tecumseh (Feb 10, 2018)

I'd be more concerned about too low an octane vs a higher octane myself. As you know, the higher the octane the less chance of detonation. You have to have decent ignition system to light the higher octane. I run 110 octane race fuel in mine towards the end of the snow season & for summer storage. It's $7.50 a gallon here & it's a deal when you figure in the headaches you'll get not using it. It don't go bad. Haven't looked back in years since I've did this & no more carb issues with rust & crap from ethanol.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Tony P. said:


> Don't know where you're from but $3.25 / gallon is a great price. My local small engine equipment store sells ethanol free 94 octane for $10 / quart or $30 / gallon. At that price I'd want to drink it.


I wouldn't drink it, might give you gas...:wink2:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Dannoman said:


> I use Shell V Power 91 Octane in my power equipment and it has performed well.


What he said. I'm not sure if it's 89 or 91 octane here but whatever it is the OPE loves it.


----------

